# Dress code for hounds exercising?



## walker1234 (15 September 2008)

Is it usual hunt attire, ie black jacket and stock or hacking jacket and tie or netiher??


----------



## SSM (15 September 2008)

I always thought rat catcher - hacking jacket and shirt and tie.


----------



## Springs (15 September 2008)

It should be a hacking jacket &amp; tie, 

North Shropshire


----------



## walker1234 (15 September 2008)

brill thanks.  Do you know if I can wear brown boots?


----------



## LizzieJ (15 September 2008)

Yep, brown is fine with ratcatcher


----------



## JenHunt (15 September 2008)

i would check with the hunt! we do a few days kinda pre-cubbing hound exercise which as CAYP then cubbing is ratcatcher/hacking jackets.


----------



## dwi (15 September 2008)

Which hunt are you planning on going with?


----------



## k9h (15 September 2008)

brill thanks.  Do you know if I can wear brown boots?
		
Click to expand...

Brown is more "correct" than black!


----------



## walker1234 (16 September 2008)

I hunt with south notts. They don't normally do hound exercising but the fields are still bad here that they are doing a couple this week instead so I'm a bit confused as to what to expect


----------

